# Bushing Chart



## mstansell (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello to all. This is my first post to IAP and I hope it goes to the right location.  I know on the home page there is a link to a .pdf chart for all the different manufacturers bushing part numbers and drill sizes for each particular kit. (good job on all the long and hard work, KUDOS.) 

My question is has anyone seen a chart depicting all the different bushings with the size of each shoulder depicted.

When we moved to a new house the buddy helping me move decided all of my bushings should end up in 1 box. (At least they didn't break any of the wife's china).


----------



## tipusnr (Aug 17, 2005)

I got friends like that as well!  I generally only let them handle sharp objects now.  Hope you find your reference guide!!


----------



## nilsatcraft (Aug 17, 2005)

Welcome to the group (as a posting member, anyway).  I definitely feel for you in regards to the mixed up bushings [].  I haven't seen a list with bushings from all of the various companies but here's a link for ours at Craft Supplies USA.  Just let me know if we can help - good luck!

EDIT: The link I had posted only seems to work some of the time so I'd refer you to Griz's post below.  He was good enough to load it to his own site so everyone has access.  That should work much better.  Thanks Tom!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 17, 2005)

The only time my bushings are organized is when they are in a bag unopened the day I receive them from the supplier.
I have a magnetic parts cup right on my lathe and that's where they go when not in use.
I don't use all the bushings when I turn some pens sometimes I mix from different kits.
When it comes time to do a kit I haven't done in a while I get out the digital calipers and mick the fitting then find the bushing that's the closest.
Sort between A&B bushings first, then overall sizzze, the 7m are eliminated right away.
Kind of like the game of concentration.
Sometimes I need to turn a bushing or two.


----------



## Mudder (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nilsatcraft_
> <br />Welcome to the group (as a posting member, anyway).  I definitely feel for you in regards to the mixed up bushings [].  I haven't seen a list with bushings from all of the various companies but here's a link for ours at Craft Supplies USA.  Just let me know if we can help - good luck!



Nils,

I think the link is bad this is what I get:

Document Not Found
The document you requested could not be found.


----------



## epson (Aug 17, 2005)

Nils,
The link was working eairlier, but does not work now.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Aug 17, 2005)

Nils,
All I get is "page cannot be found".


----------



## Old Griz (Aug 17, 2005)

<b>Edit 17AUG05 - Added Berea Bushing Chart to downloads</b>

Here it is... I uploaded it to my website to make it easier for all... 
http://www.myfavoritepen.com/CS%20USA%20Bushing%20Sizes.xls

http://www.myfavoritepen.com/BereaBushings.pdf

Click on the link and you will have the option of saving it to your hard drive or opening the file... 

BTW Nils.. thanks for this invaluable information...


----------



## Old Griz (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mstansell_
> <br />When we moved to a new house the buddy helping me move decided all of my bushings should end up in 1 box. (At least they didn't break any of the wife's china).



BTW, been meaning to ask where you need the bail money sent.... 
I know I'd need it if someone did it to me.. [!][!][!]


----------



## Ligget (Aug 17, 2005)

I can`t open xls files, darn puters ***///""[V]


----------



## Dario (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />I can`t open xls files, darn puters ***///""[V]



Keep trying...probably Nils posting it here created all that traffic [][]

I can get to it fine.


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 17, 2005)

I tested the links I posted and they worked just fine; but after I exited IAP and returned, they no longer worked??   GRRRR!!!

Now that I think about it, I seem to remember something to the effect that Yahoo does something to their files so you can't link to them!!

Check the link above posted by OG.  That one works!!


----------



## swm6500 (Aug 17, 2005)

They must be busy Randy, all I get is "Document not found" with your links either.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Aug 18, 2005)

Try this link but oyu may have to be a member of the Y penturners forum.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/penturners/files/Cross%20Reference/


----------



## wayneis (Aug 18, 2005)

Tom I see what you are up too, you're going to take over Craft Supply and Berea.  LOL

Wayne



> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br /><b>Edit 17AUG05 - Added Berea Bushing Chart to downloads</b>
> 
> Here it is... I uploaded it to my website to make it easier for all...
> ...


----------



## Old Griz (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />Tom I see what you are up too, you're going to take over Craft Supply and Berea.  LOL
> 
> Wayne



<b>Dang it .... You got me!!! </b>[]


----------

